# Looking for a FUN range gun



## mcotter (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi all. First of all just want to express how much I have enjoyed this forum. I have learned a lot the last couple weeks just reading many posts. 

I purchased a Walther PPS 9mm last week for the intended purpose of CC and really like it. Seems to shoot just a tad low to the left but a tight group nonetheless. 

I will be purchasing more handguns (hooked) and wandered what you guys suggest for a really fun range gun. Was thinking a revolver, a 22 semi-auto, or a full size 9. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Again, this will be a range gun (unless calibur is powerful enough to be considered home defense). Maybe around $300-600 or so.

I have a great collection of Belgium Browning Shot guns that were passed down from my grandfather and want to start collecting handguns as well. Some day my three sons will have them handed down to them.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

i always enjoy plinking with semi auto .22s, love the dirt cheap ammo!

but thats just my preference


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

22's make great range toys. They are usually not all that pricey and the ammo is dirt cheap unless you're a hi-end 22 ammo guy. I personally wont get the better ammo unless I'm hunting ot really watnign to see what the gun will do.

That low and left thing still might be the shooter. a right handed shooter with a little less finger on the trigger can push the gun a little. At any rate if it's the gun or the shooter if it's grouping pretty nice just adjust your aim a little or if it has a adj sight move it a hair.

If a 22 is not your cup of tea or you just want more power for your range fun there are tons of good 9mm's out there. Out of the bigger bore guns it will save you the most on ammo. I have a rebuilt Springfield 1911 I like or range fun. It's scary accurate, has next to no recoil (shooting 9mm from a gun made to shoot 45ACP has it's advantages), and is just a blast to shoot.

I'm really wanting to build a long slide 1911 for range fun. I got to stop looking on gunbroker and seeing things I just can't live without first though.:anim_lol:


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I totally get the idea of a .22 plinking gun for the range, but personally, I would look to something more classic like a Beretta M9/92FS - my opinion is that gun could be heirloom quality to pass on itself some day.

But, I am a tinkerer too, so in that vein I might say a Glock G17 or G19 in 9mm just for the sheer availability of aftermarket items for it (sights, barrels, etc) - some might point out that a 1911 has a much bigger market and opportunity for customization and I would agree - if you want to go up to a .45 - - but in the 9mm category I would say here Glock.

Tinkering + shooting = my idea of fun


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You can get a 9mm 1911. But usually the cost is pretty high compared to the 45's most of the time. I was lucky and found my Springer for 600 with 6 mags. I wouldn't take twice that now for it I don't think. But I've done a lot of work to it and it's just a blast to shoot.:smt1099


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You have an Auto perhaps as you mentioned a Revolver would be a fun toy for you.

If you don't mind the ammo cost you might look at a Ruger GP100 in perhaps a 6" barrel version. You can hit the eye of a sparrow at 60 paces with one of those guy's and if loaded with Magnum rounds it's pretty hard to beat as a Home Protection weapon. It will be heavy enough to handle full house loads all day or you can plink with .38Spl or light handloads. It's double action trigger will condition your hand to handle the Auto better also.

If that ammo is to pricy a Ruger Single Six, convertable from .22 to .22Mag would be an excellent choice also.

Whatever you get enjoy it. :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I had a GP100 exactly as you described TOF. It was an awesome shooter. I traded it when I got that model 25 Smith. I really like that Smith but I really miss that GP100..lol 

I'm mostly an auto man but there is something special about a wheel gun. I have a few and there are a couple more I wouldn't mind adding.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have two range fun guns. The first is a Ruger Mark II. I have taught dozens of folks how to shoot using that weapon. Including my own daughter and my two nephews and my brother. Mine has a 4" pencil barrel. The Mark II have been replaced by the Mark III. I have no experience with the newest generation of Ruger 22s but if you can find a Mark II you will have a wonderful fun range gun.

My second range fun gun is a pre-lock Smith Model 15. Before I bought this revolver is was a range gun for the local law enforcement school. It is easy to shoot well, has a light recoil, great sights, and a sweet trigger pull. I bring this gun with me every time I teach the concealed weapon class as a replacement for a weapon that is giving one of the students fits. Quite frankly any good smith K- frame is a pleasure to shoot, but the large sights on the Model 15 just seems to make life so much easier (especially since my carry revolvers have small fixed sights)


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

A fun range gun on the opposite end of the scale for me was a "Dirty Harry" 44 Magnum that a girlfriend's father let me shoot. He loaded his own rounds and put a little extra in the rounds for a little extra kick (like they really needed it). THAT was a fun gun, but I never quite looked at his daughter the same after that...


----------



## Keef.44 (Nov 27, 2008)

I enjoy my S&W 22A and my SBH .44mag, one extreme to the other. :mrgreen:
I like to warm up with .44 Specials and finish up with the .44mag. 
22A more often because it's also fun & cheap.

Also have KT-P11 used for 10yds and less with a holster.

:watching:


----------



## mcotter (Nov 20, 2008)

*Thanks for the responses*

I appreciate the insight. It seems like I have being told multiple times that a 22 would be a good choice. I would think the fun part would be the ability to take the center of the target out, because the kick (or lack there of) wouldn't be any fun. It seems like a logical next gun though, especially in light of the fact that I have a 12 year old that would enjoy going to the range with Dad. If a 22 is the next purchase, I want one that I know will be very accurate.


----------

